# '68 Timex Electric Backset



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

I fitted this Backset with a vintage band so I thought I would grab a quick shot of it in a vintage box.

I really love the baseball plate markers. I have a version in a cushion case as well.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the band and markers. And I am really pleased to see a vintage box. Completes the package, doesn't it.


----------

